# 12 volt 8n no spark



## Ron M. (Jun 28, 2020)

I have a 1950 8n converted to 12 volts with electronic pickup instead of points. Just tuned it up new cap rotor plugs wires coil, the works. Now I have no spark. How do you test the electronic pickup unit?


----------

